# General > Genealogy >  Munro

## Anonymous

Looking for any Munro's in Caithness area who may be descended from Ann Munro. 
Ann was daughter of Angus Munro and Janet MacDonald. Had brothers Alexander, George,Hugh? and sisters Johanna, Elspeth and Janet. Connected with Bower Parish.
Hoping to exchange family history information.

Thanks in anticipation

----------


## Angela

> Looking for any Munro's in Caithness area who may be descended from Ann Munro. 
> Ann was daughter of Angus Munro and Janet MacDonald. Had brothers Alexander, George,Hugh? and sisters Johanna, Elspeth and Janet. Connected with Bower Parish.
> Hoping to exchange family history information.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


Hope you're still there Anonymous...it's been a long wait, although obviously you may have heard more before now!
I've just been trawling through posts which meant nothing to me when I first joined - but now I know more:
Angus Munro and Janet MacDonald were my 3xgt grandparents and I would love to exchange info with you! I know quite a bit about the family but there are plenty of gaps.
Please do get in touch, PM me if you prefer.
Thanks a lot. Very excited!  :Grin:  
Angela

----------


## Angela

Sorry, I sent the same message twice by mistake.
Angela

----------


## fred

> Hope you're still there Anonymous...


No, he/she has left the forum I'm affraid.

----------


## Angela

> No, he/she has left the forum I'm affraid.


That's a shame - it was -or would have been - a definite connection!

----------

